# Looking for Pipe clamps with a deep throat



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone point me in the right direstion? All my usual sources are the small version. I need to find some that have an 8 - 10" depth. Just need the clamps, I can find pipe locally.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Shamus
Well I would start with woodcraft.com or rockler.com. They seem to have all the clamps possibly made it seems. But if I am correct I don't think they make the pipe clamps that deep. I know I have seen bar clamps with the deep throat. But that would be a good place to start. Grizzlyindustrial.com is another place to check.

Good luck

John


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Shamus said:


> Anyone point me in the right direstion? All my usual sources are the small version. I need to find some that have an 8 - 10" depth. Just need the clamps, I can find pipe locally.



Would these be what you want? (#123-770)


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Gentlemen, thank you for the reply. 

I think an 8" + depth for a pipe clamp is not findable. At least not by me. I might try the standard short metal clamps and weld a steel face plate 10" in length. I'm just concerned about parallel. Maybe shim out on the end to square things up if needed.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Shamus

What are you building? Perhaps we can suggest some alternative approaches. 
Lee Valley Tools carries deep pipe clamps, but again I think they are only about six inches deep.

Gerry


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Jorgensen has a couple of clamps that may interest you. The # are: 4700 (7" reach) and 4900 (9" reach). they are available in various lengths. Good Luck!!


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I'm with Gerry on this one... I've not seen anything that I would think needed an 8-10 in deep pipe clamp like you're describing. I would think there is a better alternative to what you are looking for. Clamps like you are suggesting would not have consistant pressure up and down the face.

So, let us in on what you are trying to do and maybe we can give you some alternatives for gluing up...


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm doing a "restoration to original" on the base of 15, 14" round porch columns. The base is 18" Sq. with 45 mitered corners and 3 1/2" tall. On top of that is a turned (round) that is 16" with a detail edge and 2" tall, mitered as well to match the Sq. of the base. These are white oak. This base supports the shell of the column. In the inside of the column is a 6X6 stand alone that supports most of the roof weight of the porch. If that makes sence....
I want to glue up and clamp the base together around the column. Two clamps per column would be easier to bring all 4 sides in with less chance of misaligning. This is a very tight slip fit under the column. No way to raise the roof for clearance.

Rather than tie-up 60 clamps or 30 if I do half now, I wanted to purchase a couple dozen of the deeper throat versions. I do a considerable amount of furniture restoration and a deeper throat would always come in handy.

I'm one of those guys that can't pass up a clamp at a sale so I know I'd always use them.

mmtools, I started looking for the Jorgensen clamps. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a thought Shamus

Could you use regular pipe clamps and some two by four stock to glue up the bases?
Another possibility is two by four stock and prethreaded redi-rod.

Gerry


----------



## curleyq (Oct 10, 2009)

*Found some clamps with deep throats*

Amazon.com: Bessey CDS24-12WP 12-Inch Throat x 24-Inch Opening Heavy Duty Tradesmen Bar Clamp: Home Improvement

I was doing a similar project and came across your post.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

curleyq said:


> Amazon.com: Bessey CDS24-12WP 12-Inch Throat x 24-Inch Opening Heavy Duty Tradesmen Bar Clamp: Home Improvement
> 
> I was doing a similar project and came across your post.


Boy that is some hefty price :blink:

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good suggestions but....*

Our last post from Shamus on this was over a year ago! 
:yes: bill







09-03-2008, 08:21 PM #*8* Shamus 
Member

Join Date: Aug 2008
Location: South of the Erie Lake, Ohio
Posts: 79 
 My Photos


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

A year ago for sure but I'm still around. :thumbsup:

I ended up using a ratcheting tie down strap with a wood block on each of the 4 sides. I used a hammer to tap in each of the 4 miterd sides as I tightened the ratchet. It brought everything together nice and square and actually worked really well.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Shamus

I guess you're not into buying a couple dozen of those Bessy clamps hey?

Very excellent solution you came up with.

Gerry


----------

